# Yellow Sign's WWII M&M OOC.



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone gonna be starting up a Mutants and Masterminds game any time soon?

I just got the book, and I got a hankering to lay the righteous boot of justice into the flaccid posterior of villainy...


----------



## Zhure (Oct 22, 2003)

Heh, me too.


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm also hankering to get in on another M&M game...  I just got Crooks! on Monday, and have had the Core book and Freedom City for about a month or so.  GREAT system!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 23, 2003)

Sure, why not?


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, that's four players...  now we just need a GM and maybe a couple more players!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone got some GM bait?

Maybe a pile of 1st level halfing fighter character sheets?
Or Deliscious Pie (tm)? There ain't no-one who don't like them some Deliscious Pie (tm).


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 23, 2003)

Theoretically, what sort of games would all present be interested in? Flavour? Setting? Power level?

I prefer grim (so grim the PC's pray they die and wake up in Midnight) and gritty (after the first fight, they'll be picking bits of dead people out of their crevices for a month), ala the deliscious London Knights, something darker, more realistic (realistic supers... yeah yeah); 

Or national/international sponsered team (I'm not very _au fait_ with comics, but I think StormWatch or Aberrant's Project Utopia is along the lines of what I mean).

I'm not adverse to four-colour heroics, but I find it difficult to get my head around it.

On the other hand, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 23, 2003)

I will DM if you want. What kind of game would you like. I have been reading alot of Hellboy lately and it has giving me some neat ideas for a game.

Though I would like to keep the game small. Four or Five players would be perfect.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2003)

Woohoo! GM! 

I'm up for 4-Color goodness.  I think a national team would be cool, and think a grittier game could still work well, for those who want it, if we went national.  Not familiar with Hellboy.

PL10 is a good start, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 23, 2003)

Whatever...
Although, since I don't have any character concepts in mind right now, it could take me up to a week to think of one.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 24, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Though I would like to keep the game small. Four or Five players would be perfect.




I don't know if I push the total over 4 or 5, but I'd like to be counted in. If it helps, I am very cute.


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2003)

I say we go with a national team, though I did have an idea for a cool grim'n'gritty team:

Have a team based in Las Vegas!

You could bring in Murderman and Butcher Boy from Crooks! and Wildcard from Freedom City, among others, and if/when you want to lighten things up, just have robotic Elvis impersonators take over Caesar's Palace! 

---

Mark, I think you're the 5th.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 24, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Mark, I think you're the 5th.




I rock! 

And if we end up in Vegas, my character will be an overweight Elvis impersonator.

[Elvismode]
"Uh, hey there, you, uh, bad guys. Drop them guns or, uh, I'll have to use my stuff on ya."

Sneer; strike judo pose.
[/Elvismode]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)

Sounds like something from Bubba Hotep!   

http://www.bubbahotep.com/


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok we have our five. Give me a day or two to get things together and I will post a new thread.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 24, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Sounds like something from Bubba Hotep!
> 
> http://www.bubbahotep.com/




I was thinking something more along these lines.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Yellow Sign, you are an officer and a gentleman, in addition to an eldrtich and gibbous sigil of elephantine, nay, cyclopean inhumanity.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 24, 2003)

Does that make me number two on the sign up? 

Yellow Sign roxxors with his 733t GMing skills.

Greg


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)

Sure Zhure you can be number 2 if you wish!   

Ok, here are the victims...er...I mean Lucky Players!!

1. Dirigible
2. Zhure
3. garyh
4. Darth Ecks 
5. Mark Chance 

Ok, here is what I would like to run. 

How about a World War II super squad team fighting the Axis threat for freedom, liberty, and all that sort of stuff. Supers drawn from all Allied nations: USA, Great Britian, Free France, Canada, etc.....to battle the Nazi and Imperial Japanese threat.

Hummmm.... Zombie Nazi Stormtrooper goodness!!!!

I am thinking PL 10 characters. 
Skill points are bought 1 pp = 3 skill points. 

What do you think?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)




----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)




----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Is _Godlike_-like, is good. Speaking of which, will it be bright, four-colour WWII superheroics Like the Cap'n, or grim'n'gritty like Godlike?

What power sources are available?

When will the campaign begin? In history I mean. What year.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 24, 2003)

A few months after Pearl Harbor. Lets say Apirl 1942.

I have never read _Godlike_ though I have heard about it though. 

As to power sources, I am pretty open to anything really. Though I retain the right to Veto anything I don't like.

As to style, which would you prefer. I was thinking a mixture of 4-Color goodness with some gritty elements thrown in.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

The official sites for Godlike make good resources for this kinda game, I've found 

I've already given my preferences for flavour; what do the rest of you think?

Yellow, I've got a character statted up. Do you want to make a Rogues Gallery thread for characters, or shall I whip him out here?


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, I gotta ask... what the heck is that nazi guy doing on the cover of the first comic?

I mean correct me if I'm wrong, but 'tying redheads to wooden oil derricks' was never part of the german war effort. Plus, it's pretty tricky to tie a conscious woman one handed to anything, let me tell you. So, clearly he can't have been the one to do it... meaning he's trying to release her! But then, this other flying dude with a Canadian symbol calling himself the American Crusader comes along and slugs him. WTF?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 25, 2003)

I think a Rogue Gallery thread would be fine.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

YAY, I'm #2! weeeeeeeeeeee.

Anyone have a solid concept yet so we can avoid overlap? I don't have one yet (or rather, have too many to decide which right at the outset), but am off to work and will probably come up with something overnight.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

You gonna set up an RG thread, Yellow?

I'm gonna go with one of the following : 

An aristocratic English super-sniper; or
A Maori master-of-melee.

Both of these probably fit in the 'martial artist' archetype, as they're mean fighters that don't rely on toughness or super-strength.


----------



## garyh (Oct 25, 2003)

I really dig the WWII idea, Yellow Sign!

No definent character idea yet...  I'll post the concept when I come up with it.

One question:  Does this take place in the Freedom City and/or Meta-4 universe?  I.E., are the Liberty League and/or Homefront around, or is it just our group and GM-devised characters?

EDIT:  Okay, this isn't definent, but I just had an idea for my PC... Red Bear, a Soviet powerhouse/totem mix.  I think it'd be interesting to throw a Soviet in the mix, since they were still part of the Allies.  If you'd rather I not, Yellow Sign, let me know and I'll figure out something else.


----------



## garyh (Oct 25, 2003)

Oh, and I'm also cool with PL10 and 3 skill points / PP.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

[yakov]In Communist Russia, superheroes beat up YOU![/yakov]

What do you mean 'still part of the allies'? They'd only just joined 

Okay, so now we need an Aussie and a Free Frenchman... then we'll have the full set of Nations People Forget Were In The War!

Just personally, I hope the number of supers on both sides is fairly limited. Did I mention Godlike-like is good-like?  Another thought... Normandy hasn't happened yet, so I guess we're going to be on commando raids at first, rather than spearheadin' the troops.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

Alrighty, boys and girls, we have a Rogues Gallery ! Form an orderly queue, no shoving except with the hands, no biting except with the teeth, no gouging except in the eyes.

Yellow, I got some points that need your examination.

1) His ability to apply the Featherstone Knack to any sniper rifle, via a power stunt. I reckon that the device flaw still applies, as he needs a specific (and somewhat rare) item, but the stunt means that it isn't a unique item.

2) The Accuracy extra on the Featherstone Knack (based on  *this* , allowing him to add his power rank to attack rolls when using that power.

3) The extended Surprise Strike range. My logic went like this: The ability to SS is based on being able to place an attack precisely. Normally, you can SS within 30' (3 sight range increments for a normal person). So, as Lucian's visual RI's are x1024 longer than normal, I figured the same proportion would apply. His advantage is he can place a shot that accuratly over extreme range due to his long sightedness.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, since we're going WWII, Fat Elvis won't work. 

So, I suppose I'll shoot for a French Jew who escaped from the Vichy regime. No real idea about powers, et cetera, but something will come to me this weekend.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 25, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> [yakov]In Communist Russia, superheroes beat up YOU![/yakov]
> 
> What do you mean 'still part of the allies'? They'd only just joined
> 
> ...





Really it's the Americans that have just joined! The British, French, and Russians have been going at it for a while now! 

Yes the number of Super powered beings on each side is limited. Your group is what the Allies have been able to put together. Though there are a few other Allied heroes around. Just not many. 

As for the fighting, The Germans are pushing into Russia, Rommel is still fighting in North Africa, and the Japanese are expanding their control in the Pacific.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

My concept so far is Minuteman, an American speedster. Super-speed 5ish (think Quicksilver or the Wizzer rather than the Flash), a few gadgets (musket maybe), some regeneration (rapid superspeed healing), and a bucket of skills. Former scientist declared unfit for active service because of homefront expertise experiences accident in the lab, gains powers and the War Department changes his status.

Before I crack out the mechanics is the concept too campy?

I'm going to dig through my copy of Chris Cloutier's WW2 Champions supplement and look through the online toonepedia for additional inspiration. Somebody give me feedback.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

That's true. Russians for almost a year, Americans for two months or so.



> My concept so far is Minuteman...a few gadgets (musket maybe)... Before I crack out the mechanics is the concept too campy?
> 
> I'm going to dig through my copy of Chris Cloutier's WW2 Champions supplement and look through the online toonepedia for additional inspiration. Somebody give me feedback.




The concept sounds fine to me. A musket? Oh, wait, for the revolutionary imagery, right?

Can you give me the site of that 'toonopedia'?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 25, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Before I crack out the mechanics is the concept too campy?





 Sound great to me!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 25, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I really dig the WWII idea, Yellow Sign!
> 
> One question:  Does this take place in the Freedom City and/or Meta-4 universe?  I.E., are the Liberty League and/or Homefront around, or is it just our group and GM-devised characters?
> 
> EDIT:  Okay, this isn't definent, but I just had an idea for my PC... Red Bear, a Soviet powerhouse/totem mix.  I think it'd be interesting to throw a Soviet in the mix, since they were still part of the Allies.  If you'd rather I not, Yellow Sign, let me know and I'll figure out something else.




Well since I currently don't have the Freedom City book, I will have to say no it's not. But I am headed to my FLGS, so I might pick it up there. But at the moment lets say no. This will be a homegrow campaign. 

A Soviet hero would be great!


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> The concept sounds fine to me. A musket? Oh, wait, for the revolutionary imagery, right?
> 
> Can you give me the site of that 'toonopedia'?




http://toonopedia.com/index.htm#toons

The musket won't really be a 'musket,' just look like one. Some kind of Weapon, probably. Also powderhorn, etc. Can't think of an appropriate Weakness that's not too cheesy, but we'll see how it evolves once I hit the write-up phase.

Greg


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 25, 2003)

I guess that leaves me the Aussie.  Good thing, cuz if I was the Frenchman, my name would have to be White Flag  .  I'll probably have a guy that can survive in extreme conditions (like a crocodile dundee type) and very versatile.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

So, just a Weapon with the sfx 'looks like a musket' 
Better than adding... Uses and Slow and god knows what else.

Ecks, I was kidding about which nationalities we should play 

Though Captain Surrender could be interesting.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> So, just a Weapon with the sfx 'looks like a musket'
> Better than adding... Uses and Slow and god knows what else.




Change in plan (though that was the original plan), I'm going with Throwing Mastery and a powderhorn full of 'grapeshot' (i.e., weapons grade metal bearings). A semi-speedster running around with a rifle just looked silly in my head.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

Ok, posted Minuteman.
Is he too over-the-top power-wise? (The All-Out Attack/Power Attack combo is intended to be only used in melee vs hard targets - adding it to the Throwing Mastery would be nasty.)


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 25, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Ecks, I was kidding about which nationalities we should play
> 
> Though Captain Surrender could be interesting.




I know you were, but I think it's a great idea.  And at least it gives me the start of an idea here.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 25, 2003)

Pretty cool, zhure. Though I don't see how a guy who lobs ball bearings is less silly than one who uses a musket 

That's a gooooooooood reflex save. What're his typical attack and damage totals? _edit_ : Oh, i see 'em.

What's the superwisdom meant to represent?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 26, 2003)

Some very nice builds so far. Though I have yet to pull out the fine tooth comb but after a casual glance they look pretty good!


----------



## Zhure (Oct 26, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, zhure. Though I don't see how a guy who lobs ball bearings is less silly than one who uses a musket
> 
> That's a gooooooooood reflex save. What're his typical attack and damage totals? _edit_ : Oh, i see 'em.
> 
> What's the superwisdom meant to represent?




Cutting edge research sciency stuff.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 26, 2003)

> Cutting edge research sciency stuff




Wouldn't that be Intelligence, as that adds to your Knowledge and Science? Was there a rules/meta reason you went for Wisdom?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 26, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be Intelligence, as that adds to your Knowledge and Science? Was there a rules/meta reason you went for Wisdom?




Wisdom -> Medicine - Profession (Doctor). He's a doctor-doctor, not just a research scientist (though he thinks of himself in that context rather than as a physician).

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Oct 26, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> I know you were, but I think it's a great idea.  And at least it gives me the start of an idea here.




The White Fleur-de-Lis?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 26, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> The White Fleur-de-Lis?




Oh no, I was gonna be the Aussie.  No surrendering for me.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 26, 2003)

I have to give a pesentation for a class on Wednesday, so I don't think I will really be able to create my character until then.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 26, 2003)

No Problem Darth


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 26, 2003)

> He's a doctor-doctor, not just a research scientist




For God's sake Jim! He's a doctor, not a superhero! Your reasoning makes sense.

On behalf of my neighbours, Darth, I can only emplore you: don't create a character called the Kangaroo, the Boomerang, or the Wobbygong  Save us from the stereotypes!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 26, 2003)

I can guarantee he won't have one of those names, but ya gotta love the stereotypes.  Why else would I want to be a different nationality?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 27, 2003)

Pardon me for asking, but wtf is a Wobbygong?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 27, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Pardon me for asking, but wtf is a Wobbygong?





A Wobbygong is a type of shark.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 27, 2003)

That's the bunny. Ain't he cute.

Extremely cool character, Mark. Turn those Panzers and V2's back on their makers 
Does his body disspear when he uses it, as with Possession, or do we have to cart his carcass around?

_edit_: Oh, I see he does merge with the machine, Jolly good.

We need a name for our group. I called it the _exceedingly_ bland name of
"Allied Parahuman 1st Commando Squad" (AP-1-CS), which is a more technical and administrative designation than anything. Here's some ideas to start to ball rolling.

Allied Fist
The Task Force
The Liberators
[name]'s Raiders
[name]'s Devils
The Death Merchants

More suggestions?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 27, 2003)

We should take a classic name from comics history.  Nick Fury and his Howling Commandos was a classic World War 2 comic.  So we should be the Howling Commandos.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 27, 2003)

Darth;
Great minds think alike.

How about the Disrespectful Dozen?


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

And a gigantic BUMP to you, sir!


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Well, since we're going WWII, Fat Elvis won't work.
> 
> So, I suppose I'll shoot for a French Jew who escaped from the Vichy regime. No real idea about powers, et cetera, but something will come to me this weekend.




How about the Golem?


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Well since I currently don't have the Freedom City book, I will have to say no it's not. But I am headed to my FLGS, so I might pick it up there. But at the moment lets say no. This will be a homegrow campaign.
> 
> A Soviet hero would be great!




Cool!  I'll stat him up as soon as I can.

BTW - I highly recommend FC and Crooks!  Great books, the both of them.


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> More suggestions?




Allied International Metahumans (A.I.M).


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Well, since we're going WWII, Fat Elvis won't work.
> 
> So, I suppose I'll shoot for a French Jew who escaped from the Vichy regime. No real idea about powers, et cetera, but something will come to me this weekend.




Regarding your character, Mark...

Moses and Moishe are the same name in English and Yiddish respectively.  Also, in Ashkenazi tradition (Jews of Eastern European descent, like your PC), you never name a child after a living relative (you don't want the Angel of Death to take the young Moishe by mistake when he comes for the older one).  Children are often named after passed relatives, however.

Otherwise, really neat character!


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 28, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Moses and Moishe are the same name in English and Yiddish respectively.  Also, in Ashkenazi tradition (Jews of Eastern European descent, like your PC), you never name a child after a living relative (you don't want the Angel of Death to take the young Moishe by mistake when he comes for the older one).  Children are often named after passed relatives, however.




Hmm. Now that you mention it, that does sound terribly familiar. I must have known that at one point in time. That's what I get for trying to type while my children bother me with questions. 

Danke.


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Hmm. Now that you mention it, that does sound terribly familiar. I must have known that at one point in time. That's what I get for trying to type while my children bother me with questions.
> 
> Danke.




De Nada.

Oh, and here's a preview of my PC...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 28, 2003)

Great picture Gary! By the way where did you get it? Did you make it or was it already done?

Great characters so far guys! 

Mark, 
 Did you make that _Ghost in the Shell_ power or did you get it somewhere?


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Great picture Gary! By the way where did you get it? Did you make it or was it already done?




Thanks!  I created it using the Hero Machine.  The program doesn't really have a true red (it's more pinkish), so I tweaked the red darker in Photoshop.

Great program though, it does fantasy pics as well as supers.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

Heh, I'd fogotten about the hero machine.
Doesn't have a rifle, and I couldn't be bothered creating a 'crosshairs' insignia for the chest... but his is pretty close.


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Heh, I'd fogotten about the hero machine.
> Doesn't have a rifle, and I couldn't be bothered creating a 'crosshairs' insignia for the chest... but his is pretty close.




Looks good!  Two tips:

1 - There is a "target" symbol that could work well for him.

2 - Color the pistol. 

EDIT:  I sure hope I'm not the only guy in tights!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 29, 2003)

Yo;
I've got a new thread in Rogues' Gallery, consisting of miscellanious stuff I came up with while preparing my character and thinking about WWII superheroics in general. YS, feel free to borrow or adapt anything that tickles your fancy.

WWII Mutants and Masterminds bits'n'pieces

_edit_: Garyh, I saw a biohazard trifoil, a radiation trifoil, and uh... a ships wheel. No "target symbol".


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 29, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Mark,
> Did you make that _Ghost in the Shell_ power or did you get it somewhere?




Made it. I've been playing with the power creation rules lately.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

On a related note, I cannot recommend highly enough Golden Age of Champions (GAC), a sourcebook for Hero Games (4th edition) by Chris Cloutier. Minuteman was stolen from GAC (as an inspiration, but with different powers and a different origin - I think the origin was different, I don't remember reading it in GAC - the original Minuteman was like DC's golden age Hourman). 

This book has a complete WW2 timeline in three parts, real world, the Hero System's Golden Age with superheroes, and Nazi World, where the Fourth Reich won the war. The author is very knowledgeable about the era and is abundantly thorough. Although it's hard to find, it's well worth the investment if you enjoy the genre.

Even harder to find is the original GAC, put out by Firebird, LTD in the early 80's as a sourcebook for the same thing but in Champions (2nd edition) terms. While there's some overlap in the information, the original has a lot not appearing in the second, like military designations (1A, 4F, etc) and information on some interesting vehicles and armaments for all the major world powers of the time.

Since both books were written by a WW2 afficiando and a superhero gamer, the real world information is both accurate and appropriate for the spy-smashing, homefront and warfront genres.

I'll try to snap a pic later of Minuteman as drawn by Cloutier. We'll see how it turns out.
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

- nothing to see here -


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 29, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Yellow, I got some points that need your examination.
> 
> 1) His ability to apply the Featherstone Knack to any sniper rifle, via a power stunt. I reckon that the device flaw still applies, as he needs a specific (and somewhat rare) item, but the stunt means that it isn't a unique item.
> 
> ...




Just a question or obsersvation. 

 It would seem that using this attack with a sniper rifle would require a bit of aiming. Normally you don't see a sniper running 30' and then shooting from the hip. But looking over the M&M rules I don't see anything for a _AIM_ action to increase your chance to hit. Something a sniper would do. What do you think?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

You could buy attack bonus, flawed from free action to half-action (or luck).

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, my presentation is over and done with...
I'll work on my character and try to get him up by next week.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2003)

> It would seem that using this attack with a sniper rifle would require a bit of aiming. Normally you don't see a sniper running 30' and then shooting from the hip.




He _does_ aim. He just does it so fast, precisly, instinctivly and habitually, that it takes a tiny fraction of a second. Or at least, that's why I figured.

Zhure, where did you get the black and yellow pic?


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2003)

Red Bear is now posted.  Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2003)

Well... he's gonna be a tough SOB to take down, that's for sure.

ot sure on the rules on this one... when he Grows, is that gonna increase the rank of the extras on Superstrength, or just the basic ability? My gut feeling is that it will.



> Peoples' Democratic Bureau for Metahuman Brotherhood.




Love it  Should add a 'Glorious Revolutionary' in there, for good measure.

_Fun Fact_: Did you know 'Featherstone-Haugh' is actually pronounced 'Fanshaw?'.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Zhure, where did you get the black and yellow pic?




Snapped it with a digital camera, out of _Golden Age of Champions_. Copyright Hero Games, 1994 (or maybe Chris Cloutier, I'm too lazy to look at who owns the copyright, I'm not stealing it ).

Gre


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2003)

Heh, Red Bear looks like he can take a beating. He gets point! 


Greg


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Well... he's gonna be a tough SOB to take down, that's for sure.
> 
> ot sure on the rules on this one... when he Grows, is that gonna increase the rank of the extras on Superstrength, or just the basic ability? My gut feeling is that it will.
> 
> ...




Hehe, that's the idea.

As for Growth, Growth includes in its package size change, Strength, Protection and Immovabilty.  The only SS Extra I have that's not covered is Shockwave.  I could see it going either way, but since I didn't pay the 4 pp to add it as an extra to Growth, I'd say it probably stays at rank 6.

Glad you like my gov't unit, too!


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Heh, Red Bear looks like he can take a beating. He gets point!
> 
> 
> Greg




  Sounds good to me.  And since he has his whole Scent/Tracking mojo on, he'd be useful up front as more than just a metahuman shield, too!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2003)

I dunno... as Marksman can see things comming from _43.7 miles_ away (barring obstrctuins like trees, rocks, the curvature of the earth   ), I think we've got 'early warning system' covered.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 30, 2003)

My character should be posted sometime tomorrow...sorry for the delay, just lots of stuff during the week.


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I dunno... as Marksman can see things comming from _43.7 miles_ away (barring obstrctuins like trees, rocks, the curvature of the earth   ), I think we've got 'early warning system' covered.




Heh, Marskmen sees 'em, I smell 'em.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 31, 2003)

Great. I've always wondered what Nazi smells like. Leiderhossen oil and sweat, I imagine.


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey guys, I had another idea for our team name, since I don't think we've decided on one:

*Action Force*

It's actually what GI Joe is called outside the US.  Not bad, eh?  Suitably vague to fit our purposes, but with a nifty hstory.

We could also do a take on the All-Star Squadron and the All-Winners League, which were DC and Marvel's WWII teams.  That'd be cool, too.

EDIT:  The Amalgam Comics WWII team was the All-Star Winners.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok, my character is basically done, I just have to figure out the final touches.
He is going to be an Australian Super Soldier type...named The Bushwhacker.  He is gonna be very spy-like, and good at tracking (I know we have other trackers, but what kind of Australian superhero can't track).  I do have one question about weapons, though...It lists it as 1 pt/level but it also lists a certain number of points for certain items.  I was thinking that my guy would have a machete (maybe a high quality one, so basically a sword), so would that just be a 3 point weapon?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 1, 2003)

Darth; In almost all cases, a mundane weapon simply costs a number of points equal to it's damage bonus. If the machete is a Weapon +3, then it costs 3pp, yup.



> It's actually what GI Joe is called outside the US.




I dunno about the rest of the world, but we call 'em GI Joe.

Action Force sounds tolerable


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I dunno about the rest of the world, but we call 'em GI Joe.
> 
> Action Force sounds tolerable




Well, it's at least Action Force in Europe.

Ah, here we go...  NZ mostly got Australian stuff, and... "In the early 80s, G.I.Joe figures were repackaged by the Australian toy company Toltoys and sold as Action Man action figures. Eventually, Action Force/Action Man were replaced with G.I.Joe."  So we're BOTH right!  

I'm still open to other suggestions, though.  Maybe...  the *Metahuman Marauders*?  That captures both the supers feel and the "Howling Commandos" idea, I think.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 1, 2003)

You know what this group is lacking? Foxy super ladies. We got none. Ah well, French hoors all around, I guess.

Have we got a leader? Military structure? It doens;t seem so, as few of our characters have much military training or rankage.

Metahuman Marauders, I like.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> You know what this group is lacking? Foxy super ladies. We got none. Ah well, French hoors all around, I guess.




What, you're sayin' Red Bear isn't just oh so sexy? 



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> Have we got a leader? Military structure? It doens;t seem so, as few of our characters have much military training or rankage.




The Marksman and Red Bear are at least part of the military.  I'm thinking maybe the Marksman in command (Charisma and all, plus he's from the imperialist capitalist West, the pig-dog), with Red Bear as second?



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> Metahuman Marauders, I like.




Cool cool.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 1, 2003)

> The Marksman and Red Bear are at least part of the military. I'm thinking maybe the Marksman in command (Charisma and all, plus he's from the imperialist capitalist West, the pig-dog), with Red Bear as second?




Heh. He's got _presence_, certainly, but no experience. He can get people to follow him, no worries... but with his tactical incompetance, he can only lead them into trouble.

Typical British officer, in other words 

Now that I take a second look at his skills and backgound, though... I hate to say it, but he still might be the best bet!

Unless the Bushwhacker turns out to be an expert veteran (or we get an extra player), I suggest we don't strictly need a leader.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 1, 2003)

Minuteman is enlisted in the US Army (after his status changed), and probably went through some kind of basic training, but isn't an officer. I suspect his rank would be as a Warrant Officer, with direct presidential commission.... something like that.

Anyway, while he might be capable as a leader he isn't a military leader. Dammit, Jim, he's a doctor not an officer.

Greg


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 1, 2003)

The Bushwhacker is also military, but not really leadership.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 2, 2003)

YS; are the Metahuman Maruaders going to be based somewhere specific?

We'll probably need a 'leader on paper'. If we're based in England, Russia or America (or, godsaveus, Australia), I suppose the person who's nationality matches the country can be our official head.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> YS; are the Metahuman Maruaders going to be based somewhere specific?
> 
> We'll probably need a 'leader on paper'. If we're based in England, Russia or America (or, godsaveus, Australia), I suppose the person who's nationality matches the country can be our official head.




I'm guessing we'll be based in the UK, since it's the closest non-occupied country to the Western front.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2003)

So, the Marksman has enhanced eyesight, Red Bear has a super sense of smell, the Bushwacker has heightened hearing...

Does the Ghost in the Machine have techno-enhanced touch?

Or the Minuteman a terrific tongue for tastes?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 2, 2003)

> Or the Minuteman a terrific tongue for tastes?




*mutter mutter* teriffic tongue for _something_... he's rather Bondlike, after all...



> Immunity-Starvation




Hey, Ecks - you should add *Flaw - Must Have Access To Bush Tucker*


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 2, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> YS; are the Metahuman Maruaders going to be based somewhere specific?
> 
> We'll probably need a 'leader on paper'. If we're based in England, Russia or America (or, godsaveus, Australia), I suppose the person who's nationality matches the country can be our official head.





Your "home base" is going to be London. There is going to be a non super supieror officer for your group (a NPC). Kinda like M from the james bond movies. Though I have yet to decide who is going to be the "team" leader. I could let yall decided but I am still thinking about it. 

Now that we have all the characters. I will get the game started in a day or two. I want to say again. Great Group of Characters guys!!!


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 2, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Your "home base" is going to be London. There is going to be a non super supieror officer for your group (a NPC). Kinda like M from the james bond movies. Though I have yet to decide who is going to be the "team" leader. I could let yall decided but I am still thinking about it.
> 
> Now that we have all the characters. I will get the game started in a day or two. I want to say again. Great Group of Characters guys!!!




Looks like I picked the right place to be shipped off to with my character.

Thanks for being so patient.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 3, 2003)

So, YS, how close are we to MM-day (That's Metahuman-Marauders Day!)? 

_edit_: Duh. That'll learn me for not reading more carefully. IGNORE THIS FILTHY, ENEMY-SYMPATHISING POST!

As we're based in Britain, I guess Marksman'll volunteer to be nominal leader.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Or the Minuteman a terrific tongue for tastes?




Glad I didn't buy any super-senses, looks like we're covered pretty well. 

One draft of Minuteman had a limited form of Darkvision (kind of like low-light), but points ran short and it was only a wish-list ability. He does have pretty good spot checks (+10 or +11, IIRC), so that'll have to do.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 3, 2003)

MM-Day is tomorrow!!!

I just need to work out a few things and I will post the In Game thread tomorrow. I am really looking forwards to this. It should be fun.


Good Luck and God Speed (your going to need it)


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 3, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> _edit_: Duh. That'll learn me for not reading more carefully. IGNORE THIS FILTHY, ENEMY-SYMPATHISING POST!




The Ghost in the Machine shoots the post in the head.

"It was a collaborator," he explains.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 5, 2003)

Here is the game thread. I should have everyone's starting post up soon.


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68291


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 5, 2003)

> OOC: I'm not sure whether a Soviet soldier would address a superior officer as "comrade" or "sir/ma'am." Assume I'm using the correct one.




My _extensive_ knowledge of communism  allows me to answer with confidence... you'd say "Comrade-[rank]"

So, Comrade-Major in this case.


----------



## garyh (Nov 5, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> My _extensive_ knowledge of communism  allows me to answer with confidence... you'd say "Comrade-[rank]"
> 
> So, Comrade-Major in this case.




  I'll go change that, then.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 5, 2003)

Just ignore this...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 5, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> About the van crashing, I agree that it is very reasonable that it could swerve out of control and crash.  The only problem you would have is if the car has power steering and the power is cut, it aint gonna swerve.  Although, cars that have that usually have power brakes, too, in which case, you cant stop, and regardless of swerving you will end up crashing anyways.
> 
> Of course, you can just avoid everything I said by saying that it doesn't have power brakes or steering.




????????  ????????

So Bushwacker is in a Van in a Foxhole in Singapore??


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 6, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> ????????  ????????
> 
> So Bushwacker is in a Van in a Foxhole in Singapore??




OOPS!  I just realized I posted this in the wrong game.  (First time I have been in two games at once and both are MnM).  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 6, 2003)

THanks for making our day just a little more surreal, Ecks


----------



## Darth Ecks (Nov 6, 2003)

Anytime, man.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 6, 2003)

The OSS wasn't formed until 13 June 1942.  In our timeline.

Their predecessor was teh Office of COI (Co-Ordinator of Information) in July of 1941. Again, in our timeline. 

Of course, our 'official' history might be wrong, or this world might be different. I'm not a nit-picky history type, I just happened to remember that bizarre factoid.

Greg


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry for the delay but my wife was in the hospital and I could not post. I will get posting this afternoon. She is ok by the way


----------



## Zhure (Nov 10, 2003)

Glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2003)

No problem, YS, and as Zhure said, we're glad she's okay!


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome back, YS.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry I've been MIA. The flu has made my posting be negligible. Work and sleep. Nyquil am my friend.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 18, 2003)

Thats ok! Just glad your feeling better. We are just doing introductions and stuff at the moment. 

Does anyone have any questions or comments?


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2003)

Nothin' major yet.  I am _really _ gonna dig the Marksman/Red Bear relationship, I think.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 20, 2003)

YS, what's your opinion on Minions or Sidekicks?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 20, 2003)

Sidekicks would be fine aslong as everyone doesn't have one.   

And no you cannot make Major Ivanova a minion!!!


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Sidekicks would be fine aslong as everyone doesn't have one.




Dang, I was considering recruiting a sidekick named Ursa Minor!  

Actually, I wasn't...  but _now _ I am!


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 21, 2003)

> Dang, I was considering recruiting a sidekick named Ursa Minor!




MWAAAAAAAH.

Would you handle them as PC's, YS,  (ie, alowing the player to play them) or as NPCs?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 27, 2003)

www.BUMP.com.org.net


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 27, 2003)

Bump 2 - revenge of the bump.

Yes, I realise it is on or about that glorious day when Americans celebrate the innate superiority of Man to Poultry, but this thread and the IC thread have been a mite quiet of late.

What's the story?


----------



## Zhure (Dec 2, 2003)

Every time I've tried to log on the last few days, before I go through all my regular threads, the boards log down horribly. Whatever was causing it has gone away now, so I'm back.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Dec 3, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Bump 2 - revenge of the bump.
> 
> Yes, I realise it is on or about that glorious day when Americans celebrate the innate superiority of Man to Poultry, but this thread and the IC thread have been a mite quiet of late.
> 
> What's the story?




Yellow Sign gone til December 8th.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2003)

>looks at calendar<


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey, look - Red Bear also has the Raise Dead Thread superpower!    I'd like to continue this game, if others are still around.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 14, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> Hey, look - Red Bear also has the Raise Dead Thread superpower!    I'd like to continue this game, if others are still around.




I am also still alive.  This game looked to be great...let's try and at least get to where we all meet


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

I wondered where you fullas had gone.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2004)

Minuteman is always on time. Or something.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

Ah yes, but the Marksman saw him comming a mile away.


----------

